# First attempt to hitckhike ... failed



## Anagor (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi!

My first attempt to hitchhike yesterday failed. I just had the inspiration to throw a few things in my backpack, get my sleeping bag and pad (just in case), make a sign and try to hitchhike to Cologne (about an hour by car), stay the night there somehow and hitch back. I left home at about 5pm. Walked about 40 minutes to the next autobahn's (highway's) rest area. Got a phone call from a friend while getting there so I arrived at about 6pm.







Well, the spot was not the best, I guess. It's only a rest area with a McDonald's on it, no gas station or other facilities. Most of the cars coming by had local plates. I think about 30% of the restaurant's customers where locals who just left the autobahn at the next exit. And now in Fall it get's dark very early.






Sometimes I had time for one or even two cigarettes between two cars.
So at 8pm I decided to walk back home. Not because I was impatient. But didn't make much sense to wait forever only to arrive in Cologne maybe 1am or alike cause I had to be back home Sunday.
I'm not discouraged, will try it again next weekend. For that instance yesterday I can summarize:

- Bad time
- Bad location
- Sign needs improvement, too

Cheers!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 19, 2014)

ha, sorry to hear about that, but yeah, looks like you need a better location with more traffic. in the states rest areas are always crappy places to hitch. find a better spot and give yourself more time (try late morning or early afternoon) and i'm sure you'll get something. good luck!


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Oct 19, 2014)

Somehow I found rest areas were horrible (in France) for getting rides. No idea why, much of the time. Traffic was a mix of foreign and local, generally very good traffic, but people just did not stop. When I said FUCK IT, and took the national roads, rides got better. That, coupled with much better natural surroundings, made the experience a lot more pleasant. Unless I have to get somewhere quickly, i'd much rather take the national roads.


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 19, 2014)

That really isn't what I would consider a failure. You're going to give it another shot, right?


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Oct 19, 2014)

Also, two hours is nothing for wait time... In my experience.


----------



## Anagor (Oct 20, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> ha, sorry to hear about that, but yeah, looks like you need a better location with more traffic. in the states rest areas are always crappy places to hitch. find a better spot and give yourself more time (try late morning or early afternoon) and i'm sure you'll get something. good luck!



Unfortunately that's the only spot in (comfortable) walking distance in the right direction. I think I'll try again next weekend Saturday morning or on a weekday when I'll have time. Weekdays may be better, cause trucks aren't allowed to drive on weekends (with few exceptions). If that's not working, I'll try a different location.
I'm aware it was a long shot trying to get a ride from there Saturday evening. So I'm not discouraged at all. 



mmmmmmmichael said:


> That really isn't what I would consider a failure. You're going to give it another shot, right?



Thanks, I don't mean it this way neither. I meant "failed" as in "just didn't work this time" ... Of course I'll give it another shot. 



OutsideYourWorld said:


> Also, two hours is nothing for wait time... In my experience.



Yes, I know. I was just like "give it a try until 8/9 pm, if I don't get a ride I'll just head home" ... And as it got dark quite soon I found it pointless to wait any longer. But of course you're right, 2 hours isn't a long time.

Cheers!


----------



## briancray (Oct 20, 2014)

Two hours is not that long of a wait. I've waited two days before in the exact same spot near an on-ramp in Fruita, Colorado until I got picked up and our ride drove us like 400 miles. Hitch hiking takes patience. It can be fun, but you can't really have a deadline or expectations, it just happens when it happens. High traffic areas are good, but it's really just luck imo. Definitely try again.


----------



## Kal (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm no good at waiting which is why I do a lot of walking on the side of the hwy until I get a ride or I walk in to the next town. When I hitchhiked from Pueblo to Colorado Springs there were no rides it took about two days to get from one place to the next but I made it.


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 21, 2014)

Morning time to mid-afternoon is peak hitching hours....If I'm really trying to get down the road I'll be up early and on the highway before 10am....


----------



## Anagor (Oct 21, 2014)

junglegreencleeds said:


> Two hours is not that long of a wait. I've waited two days before in the exact same spot near an on-ramp in Fruita, Colorado until I got picked up and our ride drove us like 400 miles. Hitch hiking takes patience. It can be fun, but you can't really have a deadline or expectations, it just happens when it happens. High traffic areas are good, but it's really just luck imo. Definitely try again.



Yes, I will. And I know it takes patience. And I know hitchhiking with deadlines is no good idea. It was just ... don't know ... kind of experiment. Can I hitch to this city an hour by car away in the evening, stay there for the night and hitch back the next day? So it was not really ... traveling. 



Kal said:


> I'm no good at waiting which is why I do a lot of walking on the side of the hwy until I get a ride or I walk in to the next town. When I hitchhiked from Pueblo to Colorado Springs there were no rides it took about two days to get from one place to the next but I made it.


Okay, I'm not so good walking very long distances (yet). Besides, walking on the autobahn (highway) I'd get a ride in no time. But since the police officers won't be on their way to Cologne, I'd rather not provoke it. 



Johnny P said:


> Morning time to mid-afternoon is peak hitching hours....If I'm really trying to get down the road I'll be up early and on the highway before 10am....


Yeah, next time I'll try in the morning, definitely. As said, it was a crazy idea, I don't regret it, was quite cool anyway. I mean, was the first time I actually tried it.


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 21, 2014)

I have has some luck just before the sun drops though...i think people can feel my desperation to get out of a certain place before dark...

Don't forget to smile and wave!


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Nov 4, 2014)

Two hours doesn't sound to bad... but do try to hitch a ride early in the day.


----------



## Anagor (Nov 5, 2014)

I got my first ride last Saturday. It was only short distance (about 45 minutes) but it was a great experience.


----------

